# Water/waste tank sizes



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I am doing a self build and wondered if you could tell me how big each of your tanks are please... fresh/grey/black.

Come on guys who has the biggest one 8O  

Karl


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Karl, 
Fresh water 70G/318L, 
Black tank 33G/151L, 
Grey tank 45G/204L, 
LPG Domestic 19G/87L 
LPG propulsion 37G/170L 
Petrol 62G/284L

Most RV's will be a similar size or bigger.
All gallons are imperial.

Olley


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Same as Olley's, only Im not sure how many Imperial gallons are involved in a 75 US gallon petrol tank. Other than that they're in the same area.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree with the above posts


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

blimey

thats 650 kgs extra when all full ... 8O


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Lot of weight, but with 12.5 tons unladen, my old bus just looks at me and says

" Is that all you got, punk? " and tootles off in a very refined, ( for a yank ) manner.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

just worked out something thats been buggin me.


Olleys LPG tank 

LPG Domestic 19G/87L 

means it carries about 43KG's of gas.. at a forecourt cost of ? £45

the same amount of red propane cylinders would cost me more like £60-70, is my thinking close? (assuming a 19KG cylinder holds 19kgs of gas) - this may be wrong though?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi i calculate around 1500lbs, assuming full water but empty grey and black, as I always fill and empty at the same time.

Even fully loaded in holiday mode still 500kgs left for booze. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I reckon you're sums are about right, or at leat, good enough for council work. 

Make you think tho' doesn't it? I filled mine up twice this year, looking at the receipts it cost.....£ 75.87 Mines about 89 litres, or imilar, my sums aren't great.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

your spellin a bit doobeyous to 

I thought for a second it may be cheaper to run my van to a nearby garage and fill the lpg tank, rather than buying red cylinders and putting them in car..

then I woke up 

edited 8O


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Spellings OK, I'm only a beginner at the Braile keyboard.

Getting better tho', mostly...












Drivings proving more complicated :wink:


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Guys,
Thats a shame, the largest insullated tank that CakTanks do is only 70 odd liters.... Means I either have to go for an uninsulated one and do it myself or settle for a smaller one for my Black tank.

Are your waste tanks underslung? if so are they insulated and heated?

thanks for the info 

Karl


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi Karl, 

wastes are underslung, not insulated or heated..


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

What he said. ( I have a Braile Screen for the laptop....    ) 

Having said that, I'm not sure I'd want a heated black tank.......nope, certain of that, warm piddle and poo smells.....no deffo not.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

bet your braille cant make that out!


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Don't the waste tanks freeze in winter then?

Karl


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Karl yes! mines supposedly winterised, black and grey in the heated double floor, water in two tanks, one in the floor the other next to it in an insulated side locker.

Olley


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

So, When they freeze how do you empty them ?

Karl


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

dont know Carl, never happened to me yet.. 2 winters so far.. 

maybe its the cheap red wine, anitfreeze or something 8O


----------

